# Laguna 14-12 Bandsaw



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So I've had my Laguna 14-12 for some time now and really like the saw. I'm not crazy about the ceramic guides so I replaced mine with the Carter bearing guides which are far easier and quicker, in my setup, to adjust. Biggest issue I had with the ceramics was the below table access for adjusting those. I had issues with the table trunnions making it very difficult to tilt the table. Laguna did send replacements and I was able to install and adjust those so I now have much smoother table movement and can get the full 45 degrees without a hitch. I had some issues with the welds on all of my Timberwolf 1/2" blades causing a forward/backward motion of the blade. Woodcraft took those back and gave me full credit while Laguna sent me one free and it tracked perfectly. All my other Timberwolf blades track as expected. Something about those 3 - 1/2" blades, maybe from the same run.
My resaw efforts have all gone well and to date the best resaw blade I've used is the Wood Slicer resaw blade from Highland Woodworking. It easily was twice as fast and very clean. Although the Laguna is rated for a 3/4" I really don't see a need for that large a blade. If it is installed and aligned by the gullet of the teeth being centered on the wheel it is hanging off the back. If it is centered on the wheel itself then you get run out that needs to be figured for and corrected. If on the other hand you center on the gullet there is no run out and nothing to correct for. It's any easy pick for me unless I find a really good reason I need to use the 3/4" blade.

As much as I like this band saw my biggest concern is with the 3 wheel mobile kit. You have two wheels fixed on the back side, left facing blade as you would use it, and one on the opposite that swivels. There's a foot pedal you use to raise and lock the wheel in the down position in order to move the saw. This is a bit unstable with feeling like it could tilt very easily. I haven't looked at or designed anything yet but my idea is to take that wheel off and install a bar that has 2 swivel wheels say 8" apart giving that side more stability. The same foot pedal mechanism would be used to raise and lower the wheels but should afford better/safer movement with less chance of a tilt. The main thing is if you spread the wheels to far you end up with them in the way and then a possible trip hazard. The spacing would have to be close to the extent of the width of the cabinet not to interfere. Has anyone already done this with success or am I the only one that feels the saw has a tip over hazard?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sreilly said:


> So I've had my Laguna 14-12 for some time now and


I had a Delta 15" planer one time that had a similar set-up and I did what you suggest and spread the swivel castors the same as the fixed ones and installed the step mechanism to actuate the swivel castors.
It was a better solution to the factory one. I never had to move it many times.
Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking at that setup doesn't instil confidence, Steve. Band saws are quite top-heavy. If the feet aren't raised much when the wheel is active maybe that would help keep it from tipping? I know that I would prefer to have two wheels there, like you and Herb mentioned. It'd be nice to have two of those wheels with the pedals in the center, so that they wouldn't be in the way.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The 3 wheel base is my only negative about my 14-12. I prefer the ceramic blocks to the Carter guides--just personal preference. I've used the Laguna half inch blade for resawing and found it works very well, I leave that blade mounted but do have a 3/4 Resaw King still in its box. Have a big slab of hard maple that will give it a workout soon. Those trunions are pretty heavy duty. Mine are silky smooth.

I went with Laguna's blades and they are really smooth running. I had a slightly curved wing on my Laguna saw. The warehouse is about an hour away, so they asked me to bring in the saw. Surprise, they'd set up a new one for me and took in the one I had. Set the new one up perfectly and used engineering quality straight edges and checked for flat with feeler gauges. One small, out of the way spot was slightly low, but well within specs. They deserve their good reputation for service. 

While I was there, I got to watch their automatic resaw king sharpening machine at work. Wow, it was huge and definitely precise. Their larger, Italian made band saws are the industry standard, but a little above my then pay grade. Thanks for the report.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Hey Tom. Interestingly when I had trouble with the table tilt and called Laguna they were responsive and sent out new trunnions......but to the wrong address. Someone in NJ got something they weren't expecting. Took a month or so longer, not a big deal, and they finally got them to me. I think the issue with getting hold of someone to talk to in customer service was the fact that they had just bought out SuperMax and was experiencing a bit of volume. What I found was key when you had to leave a message was to connect with the operator there and she got things done stat. That note is in my Rolodex for this feeble mind. 

The 1/2" blade they sent did very well although I haven't used it much. I was sold on the Carter guides the moment I saw them demoed at the Woodworkers show in Chantilly this past spring. Alex Snodgrass is a great asset to Carter and his Bandsaw Clinic which I saw at the show was both eye opening and extremely informative. Being able to ask him some questions was also a major plus. Made the trip to the show well worth it.

Back to Laguna, in their favor was the fact that after calling my local Woodcraft and speaking with the owner who I've come to know, and he my wallet, I was advised to call Laguna and they did approve a fella that does service work on many types of woodworking tools to travel to my home better than an hour away and check my saw out. By this time is was just out of warranty but had very few hours on it. The technician spent maybe 2-3 hours at my home and found very little. The blame seemed to be the blades themselves but the entire saw was thoroughly checked out and a few minor adjustments were made. Plus Laguna sent the 1/2" blade. I could not have asked for more. All this was paid for by Laguna. There are a few businesses that really surprise me and Laguna was certainly one of those rare ones.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Every once inawhile I think about getting into the CNC thing (then I sober up). If I were to do it, I'd seriously consider the Laguna machine. Laguna's president is a European man who is a woodworker and engineer. He seems to be a stickler for quality--which is never going to be the cheapest in class. So even though the CNC is high priced, I suspect it's very good quality and rugged as well. There's no do DIY kits for Laguna. 

If someone from Laguna is reading this, I hope they'd consider connecting with David Falkner, setting him up with a machine, then having him offer getting started classes in California. They have a shop setting there for their videos that would make a great classroom. Believe me, in mid winter a trip to the California coast would be a treat for frozen Easterners, and a class by David would likely be a great draw. I'd go for sure. If they arranged financing for people who attend, they'd probably sell a few machines too.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Since the last post our very own Gaffboad announced his new CNC book on making signs. Looks pretty good. Here's the link: https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/139365-prof-reveals-all-again.html

And here's the two page quickie guide to making money from CNC:


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have an SCM 16" bandsaw that has the two back fixed wheels but my front wheel is a handle and wheel. I had to make a stand to hold the front wheel because it was always in the way or falling over.

I think my SCM is a little bigger than your Laguna but I am not crazy about the 3 wheel setup. It is hard to accurately park my saw because you have to hold downward pressure on the steering wheel and move the bandsaw at the same time. 

Why dont your look at some of the mobile bases to see if you would like a four wheel one better. You still have to kind of dance with the ones that have front wheel casters and fixed rear wheel ones but it may be easier for you to maneuver it with 4 wheels. 

I have several of these and like them: https://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-M...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

I would not recommend the Rockler type that have 1.5x1.5" wooden with a single front wheel. They sag and are hard to maneuver.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Guy, I have the HTC base for my 9" jointer and that works well enough once you learn how to drive it. While I don't mind that type of base so much I figure I have at least $150 in the mobile base already so adding a set of swivel wheels and an arm to extend the balance should be both better and more cost effective. But it is an alternative if I need to go that route.


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

sreilly said:


> Thanks Guy, I have the HTC base for my 9" jointer and that works well enough once you learn how to drive it. While I don't mind that type of base so much I figure I have at least $150 in the mobile base already so adding a set of swivel wheels and an arm to extend the balance should be both better and more cost effective. But it is an alternative if I need to go that route.


- I purchased a Grizzly Bear Crawl for my band saw <Rikon 14-326> and I have been delighted with its mobility on this mobile base. Bars adjust for different size bases. 1200# capacity. I added a pc of ply in the base after the bars were adjusted to size. 

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Bear-Crawl-reg-Heavy-Duty-Mobile-Base/T28000

- seriously thinking about another one for some of my other currently 'non-mobile' tools. 

- ebill


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

+1 on the Grizz cart. They're adjustable to fit various machines. I move my Grizz 30th anniversary 14" bandsaw all over the place.


----------



## jwd12 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a Laguna 14-12 and I have a lot of trouble with the ceramic guides. I think I am ready to replace them. Can you tell me more about the Carter replacement? Is there a specific model you used, was it a difficult install?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

jwd12 said:


> I have a Laguna 14-12 and I have a lot of trouble with the ceramic guides. I think I am ready to replace them. Can you tell me more about the Carter replacement? Is there a specific model you used, was it a difficult install?


Carter only sells the one kit for Laguna and they can be found here:

https://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits/reliant-14-2700 They are easy to install and adjust.


----------



## jwd12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks, Steve, I have ordered as you have suggested. I'll let you how they worked out, although I am confident they will be an improvement especially when resawing.


----------



## Mark_Tradesman (Jan 6, 2021)

The 14|12 and the larger Italian saws are well regarded as seen here. I know some of their Table Saw (Fusion Line) had struggles with dust collection. Does anybody have any quality concerns on the bandsaws they can share?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have their fusion table saw, and it does OK with dust collection, however, eventually the base fills up and my DC just can't pull it out of the corners. It has a simple plate you can use to clear out the sawdust buildup. I really love the saw, as noted. For a 110 wired shop, it has enough power to cut most anything, and it can convert to 220 if you have it. Unhappily for me, they moved out of Taxafornia to Texas, so I can't go and drool over their tools anymore. 

The thing I like best about their tools is the over engineered design, and I understand that all their cast iron parts sit for at least 6 months before they machine them. This results in flats that stay flat and a high degree of precision. A friend bought their 18 inch saw, made in Italy. What a thing of beauty. This man has a company that makes aircraft parts from organic plastics and Kevlar, so the saw is used for that as well as his woodworking hobby.

I sold an older Delta bandsaw that I put Carter guides on. but for my uses, the ceramic guides do the job. I also bought several of their blades, including a 3/4 Resaw King, but haven't used it because the half inch blade does such a good job. I don't like the base. It is tippy, and if it goes over, the saw is toast. So I pretty much keep it in one place with wheel up.

If you get the 14/12, it comes with a set of videos (also on youtube) with step by step instructions on setting it up. Took me a couple of hours, but I did it single handed, no helper. The saw is really heavy and if you don't do it in sequence you will then need help.


----------



## JoeS01 (Feb 23, 2021)

I have the Laguna 14 -12 and cannot raise the table above 20°. I’ll be interested to know what parts Laguna send out to rectify this problem as advised in the above post


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @JoeS01


----------



## JoeS01 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks Ross


----------



## JoeS01 (Feb 23, 2021)

I bought the three wheel mobile kit. It was so unstable I threw it away. The worse case was wheeling it in the shed and the front wheel hits something like a small offcut. it nearly toppled over. In the end I made a timber frame with 4 heavy duty castor wheels and made up some screw jacks which could be unwound to raise the frame off the ground. Very stable for moving and for cutting


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

I have the Laguna 14 -12 and love using it. I too had the same concern about it tipping over with
the 3-wheel set up and went with the Borla portamate system - very heavy duty and great fit and finish.
.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

dirt_dobber said:


> I have the Laguna 14 -12 and love using it. I too had the same concern about it tipping over with
> the 3-wheel set up and went with the Borla portamate system - very heavy duty and great fit and finish.
> .
> View attachment 397859
> View attachment 397860


What model unit did you get? Looks along the lines of what I was thinking of using but have just been carefull for the most part. Would prefer to stabilize it with a solid mobile stand.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

sreilly said:


> What model unit did you get? Looks along the lines of what I was thinking of using but have just been carefull for the most part. Would prefer to stabilize it with a solid mobile stand.


I got this - Bora Portamate PM-3500-Industrial Strength Universal Rolling Mobile Base
They make several different versions but I really like the 3500. I brought this on Amazon for about $140
The 3550 has all 4 wheels swivel but is closer to $200.
This one ebay link is $136 with free shipping - although I like amazon for the faster shipping.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

dirt_dobber said:


> I got this - Bora Portamate PM-3500-Industrial Strength Universal Rolling Mobile Base
> They make several different versions but I really like the 3500. I brought this on Amazon for about $140
> The 3550 has all 4 wheels swivel but is closer to $200.
> This one ebay link is $136 with free shipping - although I like amazon for the faster shipping.


Thanks, just ordered for $137.51 plus tax. It should be here Friday, 2-26. I had gotten another mobile stand and felt it was too unstable for the band saw. For now it sits assembled looking for a home......definitely not the jointer (8" old Powermatic).


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Just getting around to assembling the bases. I got a second one for the jointer. I can't tell from the pictures, did you leave the on the band saw attached and set the entire Laguna base in the PM-3500? Did you use a plywood base on the PM and then move the 14-12 on it? Sorry for all the questions. Trying to make sure I have the needed opening before attempting to move the machines on the bases.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

sreilly said:


> Just getting around to assembling the bases. I got a second one for the jointer. I can't tell from the pictures, did you leave the on the band saw attached and set the entire Laguna base in the PM-3500? Did you use a plywood base on the PM and then move the 14-12 on it? Sorry for all the questions. Trying to make sure I have the needed opening before attempting to move the machines on the bases.


I took off the rear wheels (kept in case of a future sale, but that is unlikely as I love this machine). I left the one front wheel on and no on the plywood.
I had a pully crane set-up in my garage and lifted up the saw that way. Good luck!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

dirt_dobber said:


> I took off the rear wheels (kept in case of a future sale, but that is unlikely as I love this machine). I left the one front wheel on and no on the plywood.
> I had a pully crane set-up in my garage and lifted up the saw that way. Good luck!


Thanks for the clarity on the details.After measuring the base I have both the bases set for use except the additional manpower. My son should be up in a few days and that will (should) be enough to get them set. The 14-12 is awkward with it's height but the Powermatic 60 jointer is just plain heavy. Looking forward to the sturdier bases.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

The Powermatic 60 jointer is my next dream machine - My old, but still very good, Delta 6″ Jointer Model 37-190 works great but that wider width *' would be ideal.
What part of the country are you in? I'm in Bee Cave Texas.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

dirt_dobber said:


> The Powermatic 60 jointer is my next dream machine - My old, but still very good, Delta 6″ Jointer Model 37-190 works great but that wider width *' would be ideal.
> What part of the country are you in? I'm in Bee Cave Texas.


I'm in a rural area of Virginia just south of Charlottesville called Scottsville. I choose this location to do my astrophotography after retiring.


----------

